# Prophecy Regarding America.....



## lalah (Jun 24, 2016)

Do you follow any of the prophetic words regarding America? What have you heard? What do you think/believe? Let's discuss.....

Things I heard from prophets:

Something is going to happen in which Obama will not leave office in January. Obama is not who we think he is. He was put in office for a specific purpose. I will leave it at that. (People get angry when they hear things about Obama that don't involve praise lol )

There will be corruption surrounding the elections that will cause some type of delay. Hillary will win by default (electoral vote), but Trump will get the popular vote, which will cause a huge uproar and chaos in this country. Possibly violent protest. This election is some type of decoy to what's happening behind the scenes with the elite. That's how we ended up with Hillary and Trump.

Its a reason Trump is having the Republican National Convention in Cleveland Ohio. It's majority black, crime ridden city, democratic. Why did he choose Cleveland?????

The stock market will crash and banks will fail (people will loose their retirement funds). The stock market numbers are being propped up and fabricated right now to delay the crash, but that can only last so long. This is a judgement from God because America lost their love for Him. They love their titles, jobs, possessions, people, and the "live your best life now" sermons/focus. People need to keep cash on hand because there will be a period of time where you will not be able to access money because the banks will shut down for some time like during the Great Depression.

There are some natural catastrophes coming- tsunami on the east coast,  earth quake along New Madrid Fault, and of course the San Andreas Fault- California.

God does not give dates so do not believe prophets giving dates. He gives seasons or something like that, but not exact dates.

We are in a Jubilee year so when it ends in October, God's judgement on America will speed up and more things will began to happen. One of these events is going to cause Martial Law to be implemented.

Something is going to happen to cause food shortages. Possibly before the year is out. Maybe a natural catastrophe.

We are the last generation starting in 1948 when Israel became a nation. So sometime within the next 40-50 years is then end. Rapture and Jesus Returns.

America is either not in the Bible or is mystery Babylon, which means either way, we are destroyed. We will be invaded. Possibly in WWIII. Russia will attack us and China will turn on us and maybe join forces with Russia.

I am definitely keeping watch. Not here to argue with anyone, but to discuss. If you don't follow or believe in prophetic words, feel free to exit the thread.


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 24, 2016)

I was just thinking of this earlier.   I really believe something life changing will be happening with this election. The fact that Putin supports Trump makes me uneasy.

Venezuela already have a food shortage and I wont be surprised if America succumbs to the same fate. ..

I will be following this thread...


----------



## kanozas (Jun 24, 2016)

.................................


----------



## lalah (Jun 25, 2016)

I will embed videos tomorrow along with the names, plus some scripture. Like you said, either these things will happen or they won't. My eyes and ears are definitely opened. I don't believe everything I here because there are many false prophets saying, "thus said the Lord" and the Lord ain't told them nothing. I have peace about the prophets I listen to, but I always pray for discernment for myself. Nobody's perfect so there is a possibility of error versus deception. If something seems off, I simply dismiss it. Be back tomorrow.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 25, 2016)

@lalah...  Thank you for posting this thread.   It's needed for awareness and prayer.   

Hope this is a blessing for everyone.   

http://www.daystar.com/shows/dreams-mysteries-john-paul-jackson/

http://www.streamsministries.com/keywords/prophecy


----------



## lalah (Jun 25, 2016)

*Tuesday, May 31, 2016*






A couple of weeks ago, I had a visitation from the Lord. He came to me, reached out His hand and said; _"Come, I want to show you something..."_ I placed my hand in His, and we began to travel. We ended up on a shoreline, more like a beach; it was dusk. Jesus pointed up towards the sky, and my eyes followed His lead. I beheld the beautiful colors of the sky, as evening time settled in.

All of a sudden, I saw a red object coming in from the atmosphere. It got bigger and bigger as it drew closer...it was an asteroid! It was on fire, and looked like a burning, hot coal. I watched in horror as it pounded into the ocean far away. The Lord looked at me and said, _"When it hits, they will have thirty minutes, to an hour out to evacuate"._ After He said this, I saw the water coming in; a tsunami.

Last week, the Lord spoke to me and said, "_What I'm about to do, no man can take credit for. Over time, I have allowed man, and through Satan using them, to believe that they are in control, and have dominion. But now is the time for America to know that I AM. What will be unleashed, even the elite have no idea about, and in the end, even a few of them will fall on their knees and cry out to me".  _

This is the third time the Lord has shown me a tsunami. I posted my first dream roughly three years ago. The second one, I did not post, which occurred in the later part of 2014. Shortly after returning to Charlotte (after living in the DC area for a year and a half), I was in my new home, unpacking boxes when the Lord spoke to me in an audible voice and said, _"You do not believe that I will send a tsunami!"_ I paused for a moment and searched my thoughts and feelings. I knew to do this because you cannot lie to God. My heart was racing from the sternness in His voice. _"No, Lord. I do not believe this will happen before the rapture. You're right. I've been pushing the thought away in doubt"_ I responded. The Lord then answered and said, _"But I will send a tsunami; it will come!"_ 

The second dream that I never posted revealed a tsunami coming to the east coast. This dream was more vivid than the first one I had, which also occurred on the east coast. I saw how high the waves will be. There are two waves, and it will not be as high as some have seen, where half of the country is under water and millions of lives are lost. No, this will not happen because God will not punish the wicked with the just. However, there will be much infrastructure damage; billions of dollars. And many lives will be lost. This will only be the beginning of a domino effect that will collapse the entire country from within.

I am posting these things not to frighten, but to forewarn. Too many Christians are asleep at the wheel, and we're about to drive right off a cliff. We are living in an illusion that "good times" will come back to this country, but this is a lie. America doesn't deserve better times. We have not repented of our rebellion, arrogance, greed, perversion, murder or witchcraft. The Lord has not given up on America, this is why He is bringing judgment; so that we will repent.

Make sure that your lamps are filled saints. Night soon approaches...

Shalom
Mena Lee Grebin
Faithful Walk Healing Ministries


----------



## lalah (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## lalah (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## lalah (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## lalah (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## lalah (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## lalah (Jun 25, 2016)

These are just a few that are recent. Most of these videos are long, but worth listening to. I will continue to add to this thread. FYI~ there is a difference between the gift of prophecy, which is a gift of the Holy Spirit and the office of prophet. The gift of prophesying is for edification and building the body of Christ. The office of prophet operate as the prophets in the Bible. Their job was to teach and warn of coming judgement without repentance. Many people who are prophesying call themselves prophets and they are not. There are also many prophesying out of familiar spirits (false prophets) and divination, yet they claim the title of Prophet. Real prophets direct you toward God and holiness, not glorify themselves. They don't seek to profit off their gift or office. Real prophets tell you to seek to hear from God for yourself as well. The Bible tells us that many will be deceived, even the very elect will be deceived by false prophets and there will be many. As far as the videos that I've posted, I have peace that they really have heard from the Lord. If you decide to watch and don't feel peace, no love lost. David Wilkerson also has a video out about the future of America and Christianity that was made years ago before he passed. He was not a Prophet, but I will post it when I find it. Some of these Prophets I posted are in agreement about his prophecy.


----------



## Chazz (Jun 27, 2016)

America will be gone..  it the daughter of Babylon. I know it hard for people to understand that. We have to leave before it gets destruction. I seen it people leave America in white as they come out of the water. Day visions.. I been have visions like this all my life. Plus I never dream when I sleep ..it's always black when I sleep. I only have nightmares and visions.  Another is the black sleep.i


----------



## Chazz (Jun 27, 2016)

I would pray to Ahayah Asher Ahayah(I am that I am). That the name he give to moses.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 30, 2016)

Chazz said:


> I would pray to Ahayah Asher Ahayah(I am that I am). That the name he give to moses.


Hi @Chazz...


----------



## Chazz (Jun 30, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> Hi @Chazz...


Hi everybody

I had a weird dream about a eagle... I call the name of Ahayah ... I been having nightmares 3 nights back to back. Something bad is going to happen.... It pray time.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 30, 2016)

Chazz said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I had a weird dream about a eagle... I call the name of Ahayah ... I been having nightmares 3 nights back to back. Something bad is going to happen.... It pray time.


It's definitely Prayer Time and even more it's time to honor and to trust and obey God.   The one true God in Heaven above.    

Jesus said, 'Fear not, for He is with us...always.     Praise God for His promises.  Fear not.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 7, 2016)

lalah said:


> We are the last generation starting in 1948 when Israel became a nation. So sometime within the next 40-50 years is then end. Rapture and Jesus Returns.
> 
> America is either not in the Bible or is mystery Babylon, which means either way, we are destroyed. We will be invaded. Possibly in WWIII. Russia will attack us and China will turn on us and maybe join forces with Russia.
> 
> I am definitely keeping watch. Not here to argue with anyone, but to discuss. If you don't follow or believe in prophetic words, feel free to exit the thread.


So the only prophetic words we can believe in is the word of God. Of the other stuff you posted. I can't speak on any of that, as I never read it in the word, I guess it can be put under all the tradgedys  and natural disasters that are here and have been here since the 50's. But have increases as the word says it would. 

The bible speaks about America it is one of the horns. Revelation 13:11-18 It means that this new nation would arise in an area of the world that had been virtually unpopulated before the late 1700's. It could not arise among the crowded and struggling nations of the Old World. It had to come up in a sparsely populated continent. Horns represent kings and kingdoms, or governments, Daniel 7:24, this is a study if your interested let me know. I will not speak more on this because to many folks refuse to see themselves in the word of God and want to do all they can to make sure no one else sees it either and  its to much. There also is no longer a mystery to Babylon either. It takes careful prayerful study to find the truths hidden in the bible. So thats all I am going to say on it unless you want to know more. send me a note. 

Each Generation is 40 years long.  We are the last Generation our young children will remove Christ from the Church and we are helping them. Each Generation has changed the concept of service, they are doing things in service now that is hard to imagine and folks are standing back proud. Its disgusting and many agree with that nonsense, they say oh child that choir was on point, i felt the spirit moving. It wasn't the holy spirit, he was long gone, if he was ever in the building.  When I was growing up there was no drums, no horns, no dancing,  very little contemporary music but when that song was introduced it was without drums. Going up Yonder was contemporary.  yeah let them do this or that we want to bring the young folks in the Church, Which many members do not get is God will increase *his* church, playing this music or having this activity does not increase your church for long. It will not bring the sincere, it will bring more chaos to the church. light and darkness have nothing in common.


----------



## aribell (Jul 10, 2016)

Nominees don't choose the location of the convention, the parties do.  These are major events that have to be planned well in advance. Cleveland was chosen before the primaries.  Also, cities bid to be chosen because it boosts tourism revenue.  Sorry for not having a more spiritual input, but that stood out to me.


----------



## gn1g (Jul 11, 2016)

Love this thread.

Even before the Ambush in Dallas, Pastor said that this will be the most violent summer in America. He said that chaos has to come before restoration.  Cleveland will be terrible. Killer hurricane will hit america he thinks San Fransico.  Also the city where the democratic convention is going to be hit hard with violence. He said destruction has come to America but by the end of this year prayer and bibles will return to school.


----------



## gn1g (Jul 11, 2016)

Now, as far as Obama remaining in the office I've heard that also.

Also heard that Clinton would be in the office for longer than two terms, heard that when bill clinton was in office.  Now I see how it's possible.

who: Sylvia Brown, she is dead now.


----------



## gn1g (Jul 11, 2016)

Chazz said:


> America will be gone..  it the daughter of Babylon. I know it hard for people to understand that. We have to leave before it gets destruction. I seen it people leave America in white as they come out of the water. Day visions.. I been have visions like this all my life. Plus I never dream when I sleep ..it's always black when I sleep. I only have nightmares and visions.  Another is the black sleep.i



Chazz, where do you live?  what's the plan?


----------



## kanozas (Jul 11, 2016)

.........................................


----------



## gn1g (Jul 12, 2016)

higher chances for a very destructive nature disaster( strong quake) is during first half of October
There is an increased probability of a strong nature disaster this weekend
A chain of political deaths may continue
the current expected bounce in the US markets is a fake head,, sell last week of July
as expected the markets bounced after July 4 and will continue uptrend until the end of July creating the top for a year.
we either wont have a clear winner on 11/9 night since no one would get over 270 electoral votes with the house electing the potus
intensification of war actions( with nato involvement in the second half of the year...July 23 is in focus for a trigger there is a possibility of changes, big terror acts from mid august into October. mid September when a REAL PROBLEM apparently should hit


----------



## Chazz (Jul 12, 2016)

gn1g said:


> Now, as far as Obama remaining in the office I've heard that also.
> 
> Also heard that Clinton would be in the office for longer than two terms, heard that when bill clinton was in office.  Now I see how it's possible.
> 
> who: Sylvia Brown, she is dead now.


I agree with all of this ... it time to leave the daughter of Babylon


----------



## Chazz (Jul 12, 2016)

gn1g said:


> Chazz, where do you live?  what's the plan?


I don't know til the most high shows me ... the other 12 tribe will move as well. It best to keep up with them and pray for answers.


----------



## Chazz (Jul 12, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Discernment is necessary.  Not all visions are from G-d.  I do believe there will be mass destruction on this earth but I also think we can avoid it if we convert our hearts.  These are held as valid prophecies by Our Lady and approved by the Church.  Individual visions and dreams can be dangerous.
> 
> Now, there is my Native side and I have elders telling me that there will come a time for Black people to be put to the slaughter worldwide.  I hope that doesn't scare people.  Take it with a grain of salt or just ignore it.  Just saying that there are elders with those types of visions.


I talk with my elders about my vision before i talking about it. If someone are having dreams or vision it need line up with the word. then pray for the most high to confirm it. After that talk with elder of your church.


----------



## Chazz (Jul 12, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Discernment is necessary.  Not all visions are from G-d.  I do believe there will be mass destruction on this earth but I also think we can avoid it if we convert our hearts.  These are held as valid prophecies by Our Lady and approved by the Church.  Individual visions and dreams can be dangerous.
> 
> Now, there is my Native side and I have elders telling me that there will come a time for Black people to be put to the slaughter worldwide.  I hope that doesn't scare people.  Take it with a grain of salt or just ignore it.  Just saying that there are elders with those types of visions.


Second the Bible tell us to  flee the daughter of Babylon in Revelations.


----------



## kanozas (Jul 12, 2016)

................... I will back out of this discussion with asking if it might be plausible that much of the so-called prophesies about Obama being anti-Christ are linked to racist caricaturizations of him and that some Black ministers/prophets don't realize they are taking their cue from those?  Whites were fearful of a Black man in power and came up with all kinds of "prophesies" that are based upon psychological fears and emotionalism.  My two beads.


----------



## NicoleSelah (Jul 12, 2016)

The church I am familiar with has booklets on this topic. If you'd like to request one I'll send you the link if you pm me. They also have it online but I think the book is better that way you can read it and compare the scripture.


----------



## lalah (Jul 12, 2016)

*I've been keeping up with Mena Lee Grebin's Watchman on the Wall Blog and I find her last two post interesting, yet alarming especially with what's been happening. Just thought I'd share. Thanks for what you have shared and contributed to this thread. We need to stay prayerful. I really wish I knew how to hear God's voice for myself. I'm intentionally spending more time with Him, but I feel some type of way because scripture says, My Sheep Know My Voice. It honestly makes me sad because I don't know specifically how to hear God's voice, yet I still feel like I have discernment when it comes to certain things. I keep asking what's wrong with me that I don't hear God like others???? I hope I make sense. *

*Monday, June 27, 2016*





At 1:45am this morning, I received a visitation from the Lord. I first found myself at a press conference. The conference contained about fifty people. We were all sitting at long tables in horizontal rows. I was located at the second seat in the last row, on the right. I saw Donald Trump sitting among the people; he was the only person in the crowd I recognized from behind. I only saw everyone's back from my view. In the front, I saw Obama pacing the floor. He seemed very agitated. He started saying, _"They're pushing me...they're pushing me to cause drama!"_ He then walked over to a man seated three rows ahead of me. Obama looked at the man and said, _"Kevin, they're pushing me to give them what they deserve! I will give them the chaos that they deserve!" _The man, that seemed to go by the name _"Kevin"_, frantically grab his notepad and begun to write on it. It was then that I looked on Obama's forehead, and notice that there was writing on it. It looked as though someone had taken a black sharpie and wrote across his forehead; it said,_ "Chaos is Coming"_.

The scenes changed, and I next found myself in a room. Ahead of me, about thirty feet, stood Jesus. He was clothed in a simple white robe that illuminated a soft white glow. His face was so clear; clearer than I had ever seen it in all the years he's visited me. It was like I zoomed in on His face. I studied His thick, dark-brown hair that rested on His shoulders, and the fullness of His beard. The expression on His face was that of sadness, yet stern. I noticed that there were tears streaming from His left eye. Within each tear, there was a fetus. The Lord spoke to me, but without moving His lips. He said, _"They are constantly stealing the life that I have given."_ He paused for a moment, then continued, _"There are those who are even unaware of their murder. Doctors have convinced some that this is there only choice; that the child is deformed, or will be born with abnormalities, so they steal the life that I have given." _

I noticed that angels began to stand in formation behind Jesus. They were tall; between nine and ten feet in height. They were all golden; clothes, body and hair. It was fourteen of them. I inquired about the position they were taking. Jesus responded, "_They are taking their positions for the twenty-one judgments; for they are about to begin. Time is short. I will not delay...I will not delay...I will not delay! My Bride is preparing Herself and I will soon call her to me"_. I thought to myself, _"But there are only fourteen angels"_. Then Jesus quickly reminded me that the first seven seals are opened by Him.

Jesus then looked at me and with a stern voice said, "_Within three to six months, total chaos will envelop America, and a pandemic will spread across the world."_ He then gave me understanding that the two events are separate, and I wasn't given a time frame for the pandemic.

I began to pray for the Bride, I prayed for wisdom and boldness. The Lord then spoke and said, _"Psalm 12 for the chosen, for the obedient, and for the faithful"_.

This is a warning for the church, the Bride, and the nation. We need to prepare spiritually and physically for what's about to be unleashed...

Shalom
Mena Lee Grebin
Faithful Walk Healing Ministries

Mena Lee Grebin at 4:29 PM

*Tuesday, July 12, 2016*





At 3:00am I went into a vision. In the vision I was downstairs in my livingroom, looking out the window. It was dawn, like around 5:00am, just when the light begins to creep above the horizon, chasing away the night. I looked up at the sky and noticed that dark clouds began to quickly roll in. All of a sudden, it got really dark. The darkness was that of when a thunderstorm comes in. I looked at the trees and noticed that they began to sway in the wind. Then, it seemed like a second wave of darkness rolled in. Now it was so dark that it looked like night time. I got spooked, and quickly walked down the hallway to look for a light switch to turn on. I then heard these words; "_The Storm is Here_".

Last year, the Lord instructed me to put out a video titled, "The Storm is Coming". In it, I talked about the judgement that was coming to America because of the sin.

This time, the Lord was letting me know that the storm is no longer "coming", but now is here.

Time's up...

Next I saw many tents going up; like tent revivals. I saw them going up in various places across the country. The Lord spoke to me and said; "_The tents will be used to bring in my sheep, because all who have (church) buildings will be forced to conform to the government_"_. _

I then saw families standing before me in various compilations. Some had a husband, wife and children. Others were that of single moms, or dads, and finally just couples. One by one, they began to vanish right in front of my eyes. I didn't understand why I was seeing this, so I questioned the vision. The Lord spoke and said, _"You will continue to see entire families murdered for various causes. This is due to the increase of demonic activity over the earth. Tell my children to pray my protection over their families, and to take authority; for Satan is lurking at every corner, seeking whom he can devour."  _
The Lord also let me know that His army is preparing for battle.

We also need to pray for the state of Pennsylvania. We're about to see something unfold with the people there. I'm not sure what city it will be in, but Satan has plans for this state.

As always Saints, take all that I have given to prayer. Test the spirit with the Holy Spirit who only reveals truth. Darkness will continue to increase, so this is our opportunity to be beacon lights that pierce through the darkness, to lead out those who are lost.

Shalom
Mena Lee Grebin
Faithful Walk Healing Ministries


----------



## Chazz (Jul 13, 2016)

lalah said:


> *I've been keeping up with Mena Lee Grebin's Watchman on the Wall Blog and I find her last two post interesting, yet alarming especially with what's been happening. Just thought I'd share. Thanks for what you have shared and contributed to this thread. We need to stay prayerful. I really wish I knew how to hear God's voice for myself. I'm intentionally spending more time with Him, but I feel some type of way because scripture says, My Sheep Know My Voice. It honestly makes me sad because I don't know specifically how to hear God's voice, yet I still feel like I have discernment when it comes to certain things. I keep asking what's wrong with me that I don't hear God like others???? I hope I make sense. *
> 
> *Monday, June 27, 2016*
> 
> ...


It time for the tribe of Levi to step out of the shadows. and do what they was called to do. Pray for them and keep your eyes open. The giants are coming next. That the evil spirits was let out last Sept 20. I been waiting 20 years for this. It time for all tribes to walk in calling. Leave the playing church at home.what will shock you, will be people you think. Serve God is real serve Satan(Baal, Jehovah). We all will be tried.


----------



## Laela (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi @lalah,

Perhaps it's just an oversight and it's not my intention to put you on the spot; but for the sake of others reading, it's important to note that God's Elect cannot be deceived.  The deception will be _that _great that if it were possible, the Elect would be deceived but they cannot be. God's Holy Spirit is the great *Revealer*.

Matt 24:24 For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if _it were_ possible, they shall deceive the very elect.

~blessings~



lalah said:


> These are just a few that are recent. Most of these videos are long, but worth listening to. I will continue to add to this thread. FYI~ there is a difference between the gift of prophecy, which is a gift of the Holy Spirit and the office of prophet. The gift of prophesying is for edification and building the body of Christ. The office of prophet operate as the prophets in the Bible. Their job was to teach and warn of coming judgement without repentance. Many people who are prophesying call themselves prophets and they are not. There are also many prophesying out of familiar spirits (false prophets) and divination, yet they claim the title of Prophet. Real prophets direct you toward God and holiness, not glorify themselves. They don't seek to profit off their gift or office. Real prophets tell you to seek to hear from God for yourself as well. *The Bible tells us that many will be deceived, even the very elect *will be deceived by false prophets and there will be many. As far as the videos that I've posted, I have peace that they really have heard from the Lord. If you decide to watch and don't feel peace, no love lost. David Wilkerson also has a video out about the future of America and Christianity that was made years ago before he passed. He was not a Prophet, but I will post it when I find it. Some of these Prophets I posted are in agreement about his prophecy.


----------



## lalah (Jul 15, 2016)

Laela said:


> Hi @lalah,
> 
> Perhaps it's just an oversight and it's not my intention to put you on the spot; but for the sake of others reading, it's important to note that God's Elect cannot be deceived.  The deception will be _that _great that if it were possible, the Elect would be deceived but they cannot be. God's Holy Spirit is the great *Revealer*.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reminder! It just amazes me because people who claim to here from God and live holy lives and really love the the Lord support pastors who I have discerned as false teachers. I'm talking about people who I perceive as more spiritual than myself or have a more deeper and personal relationship with the Lord. They speak in tongues and are baptized by the Holy Spirit and operate in the gifts of the Spirit. I then wonder how come these people support theese well known pastors who are obvious false teachers or prosperity preachers. I can discern and I consider myself a babe in Christ. I don't speak in tongues or operate in the gifts of the Spirit, but for some reason I can discern false teaching, doctrines, and when their fruit is just not lining up with scripture.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 17, 2016)

lalah said:


> Thanks for the reminder! It just amazes me because people who claim to here from God and live holy lives and really love the the Lord support pastors who I have discerned as false teachers. I'm talking about people who I perceive as more spiritual than myself or have a more deeper and personal relationship with the Lord. They speak in tongues and are baptized by the Holy Spirit and operate in the gifts of the Spirit. I then wonder how come these people support theese well known pastors who are obvious false teachers or prosperity preachers. I can discern and I consider myself a babe in Christ. I don't speak in tongues or operate in the gifts of the Spirit, but for some reason I can discern false teaching, doctrines, and when their fruit is just not lining up with scripture.


 
The thing is everyone gift is not the same and speaking  in tongues, I don't get the hype at all.,  Speaking in tongues is just speaking another language thats it. Anything else is the devil, Our gifts develop as we grow in our relationship with Christ, Do you have a study morning and night, do you set aside time for prayer every day all day? this is how you develop your relationship with the Lord, you will start to remember certain scriptures at certain times, that is how God speaks to you.  Anything more then that is not from God, no matter who tells you, as you have seen for yourself these folks that say all this stuff are not living a life that reflects what they are saying or doing in the Church, I seen it my entire life. 

Making God apart of your daily life is how you develop your relationship, studying the word day and night is how you begin to understand, knowing the scriptures brings things to life and then those words will come to you at certain times, like when your pondering this or that. I was scared to drive, terrified. Oh sure I can drive its easy, but I have an illness that makes it hard for me at times, The car I had to drive was way to big for me, so I thought, but I had been really growing in my faith and trusting God to handle it that I forgot to be scared. I just got the keys and started up the car and then I remembered to pray and I drove with no issues at all. But normally no,  I let that car sit for 2 years, to afraid to drive it.  But the more time I spend with God and practicing what he has promised me the stronger I get that things that uses to terrify me fades away.  God has not given me a spirit of fear, which crossed my mind when i needed it most. you see that is how God communicates with you. Through his word and as you trust in his words and do it, you will start to see Gods hand more and more in your life. 

Knowing that Jesus is right there with you certainly makes it come out alright and then talking.  I spend a lot of time talking to God out loud, just saying what I think about this or that, or what is the best move for this or that. I enjoy it.


----------



## lalah (Jul 18, 2016)

@blazingthru Thanks! I spend time daily in prayer and reading the Bible, but admit that I feel God is calling me to spend even more time than I normally allow. However, I am confused as to what you are saying regarding the only way God speaks to us. Are you saying He only speaks through scriptures alone? The Bible/scriptures  tells us differently....

“No, what you see was predicted long ago by the prophet Joel: ‘In the last days,’ God says, ‘I will pour out my Spirit upon all people. Your sons and daughters will prophesy. Your young men will see visions, and your old men will dream dreams. In those days I will pour out my Spirit even on my servants—men and women alike— and they will prophesy. And I will cause wonders in the heavens above and signs on the earth below— blood and fire and clouds of smoke.”
‭‭Acts of the Apostles‬ ‭2:16-19‬ ‭NLT‬‬
http://bible.com/116/act.2.16-19.nlt


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 18, 2016)

lalah said:


> Something is going to happen in which Obama will not leave office in January. Obama is not who we think he is. He was put in office for a specific purpose. I will leave it at that. (People get angry when they hear things about Obama that don't involve praise lol )
> 
> There will be corruption surrounding the elections that will cause some type of delay. Hillary will win by default (electoral vote), but Trump will get the popular vote, which will cause a huge uproar and chaos in this country. Possibly violent protest. This election is some type of decoy to what's happening behind the scenes with the elite. That's how we ended up with Hillary and Trump.





gn1g said:


> Now, as far as Obama remaining in the office I've heard that also.
> 
> Also heard that Clinton would be in the office for longer than two terms, heard that when bill clinton was in office.  Now I see how it's possible.



What is making people think this about the upcoming presidency?


----------



## gn1g (Jul 18, 2016)

Well hello there PoohBear,

I've heard from secular people as well as pastors in the pulpit that on NOV 9th it will be pure chaos in america and that it starts this summer.  Well if the attack on police is any indication than it is true.  Also I am watching the Rep Convention, it should run smoothly for all the security they have.  But there has also be mention of the Dem convention. 

I listen to the videos up thread and they are worth listening to.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Jul 18, 2016)

For once can someone predict something great happening?

Does it always have to be an epic disaster?


----------



## Lilac87 (Jul 19, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> @lalah...  Thank you for posting this thread.   It's needed for awareness and prayer.
> 
> Hope this is a blessing for everyone.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links @Shimmie ! I have truly enjoyed watching his videos!


----------



## gn1g (Jul 19, 2016)

TrueBeliever said:


> For once can someone predict something great happening?
> 
> Does it always have to be an epic disaster?



yes, after all the chaos revival will start and God will restore american so says the pastor.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Jul 19, 2016)

gn1g said:


> yes, after all the chaos revival will start and God will restore american so says the pastor.





TrueBeliever said:


> For once can someone predict something great happening?
> 
> Does it always have to be an epic disaster?


Joel Osteen  is the one to look to for positivity, I believe. Unfortunately the truth is that we are living in dark times.


----------



## kanozas (Jul 19, 2016)

TrueBeliever said:


> For once can someone predict something great happening?
> 
> Does it always have to be an epic disaster?




* John 16:33New American Standard Bible (NASB)*
33 These things I have spoken to you, so that in Me you may have peace. In the world you have tribulation, but take courage; I have overcome the world.”


----------



## TrueBeliever (Jul 19, 2016)

Ithacagurl said:


> Joel Osteen  is the one to look to for positivity, I believe. Unfortunately the truth is that we are living in dark times.


I don't look to Joel, I look to the Bible.
I don't believe any of the 'prophesies' in this thread.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Jul 19, 2016)

gn1g said:


> yes, after all the chaos revival will start and God will restore american so says the pastor.


The pastor? Ok


----------



## kanozas (Jul 21, 2016)

Found this basic teaching on the Prophets and prophecy for anyone interested.  I hadn't realized there were hundreds of thousands of them. 


http://www.jewfaq.org/prophet.htm


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 22, 2016)

lalah said:


> @blazingthru Thanks! I spend time daily in prayer and reading the Bible, but admit that I feel God is calling me to spend even more time than I normally allow. However, I am confused as to what you are saying regarding the only way God speaks to us. Are you saying He only speaks through scriptures alone? The Bible/scriptures  tells us differently....
> 
> “No, what you see was predicted long ago by the prophet Joel: ‘In the last days,’ God says, ‘I will pour out my Spirit upon all people. Your sons and daughters will prophesy. Your young men will see visions, and your old men will dream dreams. In those days I will pour out my Spirit even on my servants—men and women alike— and they will prophesy. And I will cause wonders in the heavens above and signs on the earth below— blood and fire and clouds of smoke.”
> ‭‭Acts of the Apostles‬ ‭2:16-19‬ ‭NLT‬‬
> http://bible.com/116/act.2.16-19.nlt



The scriptures do not tell you differently, This is how God communicates with you, as your studies get deeper the more God reveals of himself to you. It is through your diligence is how God decides how he will use you. 

 So many of you do not know this, speaking of things like what you posted and most what I posted is becoming forbidden, there are going to be folks breaking the Law. they are going to be telling you the truth about what is really going on with a loud cry. it will be against the Law, they are starting to call this hate crimes. (God is looking for those who will lay down their lives to tell the truth)  I believe that the 144,000.00 are those folks who will give the last and final cry and the end will come, but we know its coming quickly. Evil is growing at an alarming rate and a lot of it will be afflicted on the Christians, the first time I saw it used against Christians in such a shocking way was here in the US over the incident in Florida. Blamed on the Christians and I heard (didn't' look it up) they were changing the bible to remove those things that say we are forbidden to do, since it hurts those who practices such things. AMAZING!!!


----------



## ang3lface816 (Nov 13, 2016)

lalah said:


> Do you follow any of the prophetic words regarding America? What have you heard? What do you think/believe? Let's discuss.....
> 
> Things I heard from prophets:
> 
> ...



There is a prophecy concerning America.  There's a system being enacted where the entire world will be under one government. Look deeply into what is going on with the United Nations and the Global Climate change laws  (Paris agreement).

I have more info, so I'll get and be back.  It's Revelation 13.

This is an article written on the subject there are more, and even more recent showing a clear outline of what's REALLY going on.



http://www.prophesyagain.org/single-post/2016/09/25/Obama’s-Final-Address-to-UN-Echoes-Pope-Francis’-Call-For-One-World-Govt-and-One-World-Religion

Here's one that breaks down the symbols in Revelation:

http://www.end-times-prophecy.org/america-bible-prophecy.html


How the Paris agreement ties in:
http://www.prophesyagain.org/single...er-Historic-Agreement-to-Fight-Climate-Change


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 13, 2016)

I have nothing against prophecy but some of this, in the OP and other places, is just scary and turned out to be utterly wrong. Be careful who you get your info from.


----------



## lalah (Nov 13, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I have nothing against prophecy but some of this, in the OP and other places, is just scary and turned out to be utterly wrong. Be careful who you get your info from.



This thread was started to be a discussion about prophetic words that people were hearing for those of us who were interested in discussing. I listed things I've heard and was welcome to hear and discuss what others have heard. It was not started to say these things were 100% truth and that people have to believe what they hear or what I've heard. I do take into consideration some of the prophetic words I hear and watch to see what happens. If those things don't happen, I'm okay with that too. I know that there are false prophets and that people can prophesy from familiar spirits or in error. Most importantly, I read and believe the Bible, which is the unchanging Word of God .


----------



## kanozas (Nov 14, 2016)

What say they now about who was actually elected?


----------



## Kalani (Nov 14, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I have nothing against prophecy but some of this, in the OP and other places, is just scary and turned out to be utterly wrong. Be careful who you get your info from.



I have nothing against prophecy either but I had some family members who didn't see the point in voting in this election since the outcome was already predetermined.  I know its not the intention but sometimes prophecies like this produce a fatalistic attitude that cause people to become passive in a "what's the point" kind of way.


----------



## gn1g (Nov 18, 2016)

I remember reading a prophecy on the elijah list in which the prophet said that lightening would strike the Washington monument 3 times while Obama was in the office (that came to pass) an that was going to be a sign of the times going back to 1967 or some certain year.  The thought was that folks of color would not be allowed to vote because of some outdated bill that had to be extended.  But I think that time is now.  I will search for the article.


----------



## Unleashdakish (Nov 29, 2016)

Peeking in for a second then going back into lurking mode. 

Any thoughts regarding the Revelations 12 sign that is supposed to be seen in the sky next year in September?


----------



## kanozas (Nov 30, 2016)

Unleashdakish said:


> Peeking in for a second then going back into lurking mode.
> 
> Any thoughts regarding the Revelations 12 sign that is supposed to be seen in the sky next year in September?



http://remnantnewspaper.com/web/ind...e-now-another-great-sign-rises-in-the-heavens


----------



## laCriolla (Oct 1, 2017)

welp, I guess time proved some of these profits wrong.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2017)

The true Prophet is always the Holy Spirit and the Word of God.

Always...


----------

